# Big Throttle Knob on DCC



## PaulyWally (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm trying to determine if I should go analogue or DCC.

Of all the DCC systems I see, I don't see any that have a nice big throttle knob. Some don't have any type of knob. Is there a DCC system that has big throttle knobs (like those on Tech II transformers). If so, can you connect multiple throttle knobs and assign each one to a different locomotive?

Or, can you connect one or more analog throttle knobs to a DCC system (I thought I read somewhere that there was one DCC system that allowed this, but I forgot).

As a related question, can DCC be configured to behave like analogue? i.e. - the locomotive responds immediately to the throttle.

I like big throttle knobs because I really like the "hands-on" atmosphere of it. I also know my kid likes handling the big throttles... especially the large ones on O scale. I also think there will be more inherent satisfaction (for my kid) to have that immediate locomotive response that analogue provides (rather than the more prototypical response that I always see on DCC setups).

Thanks!


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Your two first requirement...get a Digitrax Zephyr/Zephyr Extra.Throttle isn't a round knob (more like a hand crank) but is quite large.And both Zephyr models have provision to use up to two DC throttles.

Behaviour...DCC can be as fast as DC.Most DCC users set momentum but you don't have to.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

The one to go for if you like "big knobs" would be the Digitrax Zephyr. Before settling on one I should look at some videos on YouTube about how the various systems program and so on. This is a good one.: http://youtu.be/QzRRCKpTjL4 buying based on one feature might end in disappointment when you find you can't get on with all the other features.

I believe additional DC throttles can be used with the Zephyr.

DCC can be set to reproduce any response to the throttle you require, delayed, instantaneous, slow or whatever.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i liked the idea of a rotary knob along with push button up/down speed control. and went with mrc prodigy, fits nice in onehand


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I agree with wvgca: the actual knobs on the MRC controllers are just one of the "human engineering" factors that makes me prefer their systems over others. They can be used with one or two hands.

I started with a Prodigy Express, and have since upgraded to wireless.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The speed control 'throttle' knobs on the Bachmann EZ controllers
are about an inch and a half in diameter. Easy to use.
The speed control on all of the systems I've seen are large
enough for easy use. You may have seen small knobs on
some hand held controllers, but the Main controllers all
have large knobs.

Bachmann, like all systems can have additional controllers if
desired. Some additional controllers are wireless, some
are wired. Some even can be controlled using
a smart phone. Every brand system permits you to individually control
several locos AT THE SAME TIME. The way DCC works is that
you push a button to address a loco. You start it underway. It's
decoder will keep it doing that even when you punch a 2nd button
to address the 2nd loco. You get it underway also, and go on
to the 3rd and so on. You can punch back to any one of the
running locos to change what it is doing. Or a 2nd controller
could do that also.

When you operate a DCC locomotive is responds smoothly
to your speed control. In fact, it is usually smoother, especially
at slower speeds.

To operate more than one train at a time on a non DCC layout
you need one power pack for each running train for individual
control You also need a complex system of panel switches
to select which power pack energizes which track. The wiring
and the operations are obviously more complicated. With
DCC most smaller layouts are fed by 2 wires. No complicated
switches and additional power packs are needed. It is much
easier to operate a DCC layout than that with DC power.

An important factor to consider when choosing a DCC brand.
Make certain it fully meets NMRA standards. That way you
can mix brands and all will be basically compatible. Some
brands are not fully NMRA.

Don

Don


----------

